# Sandpeoples Ahb Xmas Case 2005



## Doc (16/6/05)

Here is the topic for you WA guys to discuss your AHB Xmas Case.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## barfridge (17/6/05)

Yes, I'm in.

I might do another batch of sewercider, or perhaps some riboozer. h34r:


----------



## Asher (17/6/05)

I'm in.... but its the "Sandpeoples Xmas Case 2005" not "WA Ahb Xmas Case 2005" 
Can we have a title change Doc? :unsure: 

:beer: :beer: Asher for now


----------



## ausdb (17/6/05)

Asher said:


> I'm in.... but its the "Sandpeoples Xmas Case 2005" not "WA Ahb Xmas Case 2005"
> Can we have a title change Doc? :unsure:



I second the Motion, do we declare it passed?

I'm up for it again (I promise no diacetyl!)

Cheers ausdb


----------



## JasonY (17/6/05)

I'm in and I changed the name. If my belgian I am brewing turns out ok I may tuck a few bottles away for the case.


----------



## BigAl (17/6/05)

I missed it last year, but you can count me in this time round.


----------



## sinkas (17/6/05)

Hi all,
Yep Ill make something, that is bottled liquid resembling beer, 
Questions are 1) what size bottles? 2) what type of bottles?

Cheers,

Case


----------



## barfridge (17/6/05)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> Yep Ill make something, that is bottled liquid resembling beer,
> Questions are 1) what size bottles? 2) what type of bottles?
> 
> ...


sinkas: last year it was mostly glass 750ml bottles, with a few plastic thrown in as well. Nobody was too stressed about what the bottle was.


----------



## deebee (17/6/05)

I'm in.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/6/05)

me too


----------



## Goat (17/6/05)

ditto


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/6/05)

Yup.

That makes it so far

Barfridge
Asher
AusDB
JasonY
BigAl
Sinkas
Deebee
Vlad (Is Mum interested this year?)
Goat
GL

Last year it was 2 longnecks each. We can decide how to do it this year when we have a better idea of number of participants, but longnecks require less crates, and are bigger and better than the puny bottles favoured by other states. I have crates of them available, or will have if I ever work out how to gas a keg, and it sounds like Barfridge can get hold of them as well.

I don't mind being the drop off point in Bayswater if that is easiest. But I would like to strongly suggest for those bottle conditioning that we deliberately under-prime, considering the travelling and shaking the bottles will undergo, I'd rather drink an undergassed beer than prise glass shards out of my laundry ceiling.


----------



## kook (18/6/05)

I'll be here in Sept, and could contribute two longnecks of commercial beer?


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/6/05)

kook said:


> I'll be here in Sept, and could contribute two longnecks of commercial beer?
> [post="63990"][/post]​



Hi Anthony

My previous post was a bit misleading. You do understand the concept? If we have say 12 participants, we each contribute 2 longnecks for each brewer, ie 22 longnecks, so that we get back a case of 22 longnecks, 2 from each brewer except ourselves? So you would be talking about buying a fair amount of beer, and also having a fair amount to get back to Pommieland in December. While the company I work for may have unwittingly contributed their courier account to shifting Christmas cases around Australia in the past, exporting to the UK might be taking the piss! Anyway, if someone wanted to contribute quality commercial beer in return for craft brewed I personally thimnk that would be OK for the Christmas Case. But it would mean buying a lot of beer.


----------



## ausdb (18/6/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> My previous post was a bit misleading. You do understand the concept? If we have say 12 participants, we each contribute 2 longnecks for each brewer, ie 22 longnecks, so that we get back a case of 22 longnecks, 2 from each brewer except ourselves?



GL to quote you last year here is the mathemagical equation

The guidelines were set down as:

1) Let n be the number of sand people. You supply 2 x (n-1) bottles.
(ie if n =6, you supply 10 bottles. That puts 2 bottles in each case, except your own. You get a Christmas present of 10 bottles of beer)

2) Bottles are 750 ml.

Cheers

diacetyldb!!!!!!!!


----------



## kook (19/6/05)

Whoops, sorry guys completely misinterpreted this. I'm out, maybe next year?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/6/05)

No kook, this year will be fine.
Just give me any contributions you may have and all will be good.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/9/05)

I will probably make my Christmas Case beers in the next couple of weeks, so would like to know numbers so I can set my batch size. For those that came in late here is how it works.

1) You brew a beer/cider/mead of any style or flavour, using any ingredients, that is the best you can do with your current equipment, that people might like to try over Christmas.

2) Let n be the number of participants. You provide 2(n-1) longnecks of beer. Everone except you gets 2 bottles of your beer. Can be all the same or 2 different.

3) A longneck is a big beer bottle, containing anywhere between 500 and 800 ml of beer. It can be glass or plastic, it can be screw or crown or champagne top. We just dont care here in the west! If you need bottles, I have crates of the bloody things behind my shed.

4) All beers must be labelled. The sophistication of the label is completely up to you. If anyone needs access to a colour printer and sticky backed paper I can help out.

5) If bottle conditioning, think hard about the possible places your beer is going. I think we would all rather drink an undercarbonated beer in our case, than deal with a bottle bomb.

6) There will be no recipe booklet. There will be no tasting website set up. If you really like someones beer, send them a pm and ask them for details.

7) Get your beers to my place in Bayswater in the first or second week of December. Best if you come on the day and take your case away with you, otherwise get the beer to me before and pick up after.

Participants

I missed this discussion at Sandgroptoberfest, but from the posts above, by my count we are at:

Barfridge
Asher
AusDB
JasonY
BigAl
Sinkas
Deebee
Vlad the Pale Aler
Goat
Guest Lurker

Any other takers?


----------



## BigAl (26/9/05)

What about Tony M? Maybe we could get some of those chicken wings thrown in too?


----------



## JasonY (12/10/05)

Can we set a closing date for this, I am hoping to brew for this soon. Brewing capacity is always restricted in summer so I may not have surplus supplies available


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/10/05)

I will be brewing the Xmas case this weekend, IPA.

GL - I will take you up on the offer of some long necks. I need about 30, so if you can clean and sterilise them tonight you can drop them off to me tomorrow.


----------



## deebee (19/10/05)

I am proceeding on the basis of 10 participants. Hence 18 longnecks from each of us. Not sure that 500ml qualifies as a longneck. Mine will all be 750ml. One thing is clear: no bermbs!

Shall we set a deadline for drop off or prevent dribs and drabs by having everyone collect at the one time?

Your call Mr Lurker.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/10/05)

Missed these posts as I have been away. 

Captain Sensible says:

THE SANDPEOPLES CHRISTMAS CASE IS CLOSED.

There are 10 participants, you produce 18 longnecks.

Captain Sensible also says:

DROP OFF AND PICK UP IS ON SATURDAY 10 DECEMBER AT MY PLACE
COME ON THE DAY OR GET YOUR BEER TO ME BEFOREHAND IF YOU CANT MAKE IT
(Unless we get agreement on a better date - when is Hoops back in the West?) Will pm address closer to date.

Captain Sensible also notes:

NO BACKING OUT. YOU ARE NOW COMMITTED TO PRODUCING THE GOODS.


Vlad, I have finished sterilising your bottles, just let me know what colour you want the labels. Actually, do you want me to put beer in them as well? (Drop me a note when you need them, they are cleaned, crated and have foil over the necks to keep greeblies out).


----------



## Asher (19/10/05)

I'm onto it this weekend too...


----------



## Tony M (19/10/05)

As I shall be in Prague by 3rd. Dec, I can only wish you fellas well. But think of me as I wrap my thin dehydrated lips around a Velkopopovichy Kozel as I trudge thru the snow.
As "Kozel" means "Old Goat", I shall have to smuggle one back since I know one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/10/05)

Have a good trip Tony. I guess this means I have to talk Fleur into doing the chicken wings for the case swap day.


----------



## ausdb (29/10/05)

Just a quick question on bottling here

My contributions willl be force carbonated and counter pressure filled, is it better to leave filling my longnecks until just before the 10th and leave it in a keg till then or would it be OK to CPBF'd them now?

My contribution will be the results of my experiment in partigyling for you to enjoy! (hopefully) 
1st runnings are an American India Red Ale, just think a red ale with over the top American hopping.
2nd runnings I capped the mash and turned out a Merrican Mild, just think a Rogers'y styled amber/brown ale.

I am working on my labels at the moment

Cheers ausdb


----------



## Goat (29/10/05)

Ausdb - what manner of CP filler do you have? I'm thinking of making/buying one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/10/05)

ausdb said:


> Just a quick question on bottling here
> 
> My contributions willl be force carbonated and counter pressure filled, is it better to leave filling my longnecks until just before the 10th and leave it in a keg till then or would it be OK to CPBF'd them now?
> 
> ...



Depends if you are any good at it. If you think there is any chance of introducing oxidation, better to fill closer to the time. I just tried a pale ale I bottled using a Blichman beer gun 2 weeks ago. Great level of carbonation, no problems there, but I definitely taste a hint of diacetyl that wasnt there before, despite flooding with CO2 during the transfer.



Goat said:


> Ausdb - what manner of CP filler do you have? I'm thinking of making/buying one.
> [post="86703"][/post]​



Mr Goat
I think Darryns is a patented one off construction. I have a commercial cpbf which came with the second hand kegging gear I bought. You are welcome to borrow it for ever if you want to try to work out how the hell it works. It has about four tubes entering the fill head. After a couple of trials I like the Blichman beer gun for short term bottle transfers, its pretty easy to use, but for anything long term I plan to bottle prime.

Did a double brew day today, one or both will be my Christmas case beers.


----------



## Goat (29/10/05)

Thanks Capt'n - I might take you up on the offer. I think I will have to engage a Hydrologist or something to help me work it all out.

I guess one of the major reasons for the CPF would be to bottle the Chrissy pack


----------



## ausdb (31/10/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Mr Goat
> I think Darryns is a patented one off construction. I have a commercial cpbf which came with the second hand kegging gear I bought. You are welcome to borrow it for ever if you want to try to work out how the hell it works. It has about four tubes entering the fill head. After a couple of trials I like the Blichman beer gun for short term bottle transfers, its pretty easy to use, but for anything long term I plan to bottle prime.
> [post="86713"][/post]​



Thanks Capn you are correct it is another patented 'No Idea Brewing Inc' item where our motto is: 

If you can buy it from the shop thats great
If you can make it at home thats even better
If you can make it at home and make it look half assed thats PRICELESS  

But as you asked here it is




How does it work you ask?
The picnic tap is connected to a a beer line from your chosen keg
The bottom tube is stuffed into your bottle so the stopper seals at the top of the bottle (note the stopper can be slid up and down to suit the size bottle you are filling)
The brass thingy attached to the stopper is the guts out of a tyre valve, which has a small piece of brass tubing silver soldered to it so it goes through the stopper into the neck of the bottle

You need 1 more item to make it work as a counter pressure filler, a spare CO2 line which you attach a tyre inflator to. The type like the ones at the servo which seal off when they are removed from holding them on the valve.

Once the filler is inserted into the bottle you give it squirt of CO2 into the valve whilst allowing a little bit of gas to escape past the stopper to purge the bottle. Then hold the stopper firmly into the bottle and pressurise it with CO2, take the CO2 off and the bottle stays pressurised while you keep pushing the stopper into the bottle. Then use your free hand to flick the pcinic tap on fully, a little bit of beer will flow into the bottle but not much. To fill the bottle you just relieve pressure out of the bottle by poking the pin of the valve with your thumbnail until the bottle is full to the desired level. Then flick the tap off, pull the filler out of the bottle and quickly cap it.

It sounds complicated but is really easy to do once you get the hang of it, no hydrologists degree is required to operate a simple bachelor of social science is entirely adequate  and it is a true counter pressure filler. I will be honest and admit that I didn't dream it up entirely off my own bat, I got inspiration from a few sites on the net.

You are also welcome to borrow it to try or or I can help you make one.

Cheers ausdb


----------



## barfridge (31/10/05)

Brilliant!
If you decide to go into production, I definitely want one.


----------



## deebee (31/10/05)

You're an ideas man, Darryn.


----------



## Tony M (31/10/05)

Since its show and tell this morning, this is how I solved the "third hand " problem. I mounted everything onto a $10.00 chinese F clamp


.


----------



## Goat (31/10/05)

'tis a thing of beauty Ausdb !

nice adaptation too TonyM.

On the pressurisation of the bottle issue. Would it be possible to just use the picnic tap but instead of comnnecting it to the beer (out) post, connect it to the gas (in) post on the keg thus equalising the pressure between the bottle and the keg. When that is done, one could just re-connect to the beer post and re-attach the gas post to the keg from the co2 cylinder and then release the valve to fill the bottle ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/10/05)

Goat said:


> 'tis a thing of beauty Ausdb !
> 
> nice adaptation too TonyM.
> 
> ...



How many hands have you got Goat, is Reuben involved in this somewhere or do you have pre-hensile toes?


----------



## ausdb (31/10/05)

Goat said:


> On the pressurisation of the bottle issue. Would it be possible to just use the picnic tap but instead of comnnecting it to the beer (out) post, connect it to the gas (in) post on the keg thus equalising the pressure between the bottle and the keg. When that is done, one could just re-connect to the beer post and re-attach the gas post to the keg from the co2 cylinder and then release the valve to fill the bottle ?
> [post="87194"][/post]​



The in and out posts are slightly different sizes, one way they are not interchangeable. Also you would be filling and emptying the transfer line constantly I'm not sure how that would work.

I will try and take some photo's of it in action as its not that hard to operate.

Tonym very nice setup there!


----------



## Goat (31/10/05)

Not quite Capt....

Thanks Darryn, sounds like you are talking from experience there - it was just an idle thought.


----------



## deebee (9/11/05)

So my Chrissie entry is carbonated and drinking quite alright for 9 days in the bottle: a smoky dark ale I have christened Bongwater Black.

For anyone who left anything behind at the Sandgroptoberfest, I will bring it along to Simon's on the 10th...

3 jugs
Case's directors chair
Vlad's swing top bottle
anything else?


----------



## BigAl (9/11/05)

Ive got an all cascade hopped rice lager 'Swillus Maximus' ready for a hard earned thirst after the cricket pitch in the backyard has been mowed. It will be CP filled so you can get it out of the fridge and skull the whole bottle 

Bongwater Black, love the name Deebee, hope the taste has no resemblance.


----------



## JasonY (9/11/05)

Well I haven't decided yet. There will definately be one bottle of american amber in there which is to be brewed tomorrow (so perhaps ready to drink by new year) and the second bottle - well either some of my attempt a Bigals Wit or something else I dig up. 

Not much brewing been done here in the last few weeks.  Lucky i'm getting replacement beer for my case or I would hit a drought!


----------



## deebee (9/11/05)

BigAl said:


> Bongwater Black, love the name Deebee, hope the taste has no resemblance.
> [post="89358"][/post]​




Just let the sediment settle out before drinking..

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol:


----------



## BigAl (9/11/05)

....or just drink the sediment thru a straw


----------



## sinkas (9/11/05)

Mine is a storng belgian, Hogaarden Grand Cru type clone, seems tasty enough, but might still be a bit raw for christmas, maybe better for easter though..


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/11/05)

Mine was a total bollocks.
A sort of English bittery thingy.


----------



## big d (9/11/05)

or maybe dry and smoke the sediment. h34r:


----------



## barfridge (10/11/05)

Mine will be Eternal Winter Golden Ale, offering promise of summer, if it ever bloody arrives.


----------



## JasonY (18/11/05)

Back to Vlad's point now that I have moved his post. Captn Sensible can you provide details of the 10th, do we all assemble at a given time with said beer  bring a sample for tasting or grab and run?

My amber is looking a bit dodgy, had to break out the emergency safale h34r:


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/11/05)

Social intercourse will be available, the place is booked out for the day, there will be 5 beers and a soda water on tap (until I get bored and let the dogs out for some entertainment). But I wont be brewing as that makes me lose count of the bottles. Also, social intercourse goes better with lubrication, and usually at case swap day, people are driving. I am such a hard core brewer that I would contemplate cycling home from a case swap with my case in a large backpack. But I've never had to as I always make sure the swap is at my place. Funny that.

So..be prepared for a couple of beers at case swap, more if you can get someone to drive, but for a brew day, start a new thread and suggest a date. I'll be there, as long as there a cycle path heading out your way.

I bottled my case beers tonight, and a frigging disaster it was too. Decanted to (unused for long time) bottling bucket. Tap had split. Couldnt go and measure and dissolve priming sugar cos holding tap together to stop leakage. Stuck. Fortunately Fleur came home after 30 mins. She got to hold tap together while I rushed around, dissolved and mixed priming sugar, filled bottles. She wasnt entirely happy about the steady trickle of ESB on her work shoes but there you go.


----------



## JasonY (18/11/05)

So should we set a 'latest time to arrive' so us folk from the deep south can avoid having to come back for the case  

I shall have the requesite 2N-2 beers, the quality may be questionable but they will come with a guarantee that you can still see after consumption


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/11/05)

Unless anyone has an objection, Captain Sensible says:

GET YOUR CASE BEERS TO GLS PLACE BEFORE 3PM ON 10 DECEMBER. ADDRESS PM'D SOON.

Those taking the "short time" visit option will be arriving about 3pm and they expect to be able to deposit and pick up in a short period of time, especially if they happen to have a newborn, so dont hold them up.

I always have an emergency package of Dubrovnichs in the freezer. so anyone who feels the need to stay awhile will be looked after. Although the dogs are quite keen on the smoked Chorizos, so there may be a battle to the death involved in getting hold of one.


----------



## Goat (19/11/05)

(until I get bored and let the dogs out for some entertainment)

.... hmmm I think I might get there early.


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/12/05)

What with all the palaver in other states, dropping bottles here and there, labelling, drinking, us laid back sandgropers are falling off the radar.

Most people know the address but I will send it out to case members at the weekend.

Heres the front label for one of my case beers to get things going.


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/12/05)

And heres the back. I was in 2 minds about putting it in the case, but tried one last night, and its drinking quite well young, considering the alcohol. Be better with another month or two. But its gassing up, unlike my previous barley wine.


----------



## barfridge (2/12/05)

Sounds great Simon, nice to see somebody setting the bar high 

After trying one of my golden ales, it has the opposite problem. I highly recommend chilling well, then cracking the lid and leaving it open for 10-15 minutes in the fridge, just to let it settle a bit, then dencanting via a jug.

There is no danger of bottle bombs, or gushers, it's just a bit overcarbonated.


----------



## BigAl (2/12/05)

Looks sensational GL.

Heres my label, 



My beer is at the other end of the spectrum...i think the label speaks for itself  

Bottles are clean, CP filling will take place over the weekend.


----------



## Goat (3/12/05)

Oh shit..... 

I bought a box of 20mm dia white dots - I'm going for that 'boutique', hand labelled look.

very nice work chaps.


----------



## JasonY (3/12/05)

Well mine has been stuck in the fermenter for 3 weeks now  I hope it is palletable! Will be bottling tomorrow ... 

I have some crappy white stickers too Goat so you wont be the only one! Maybee I'll use a coloured marker on them


----------



## Goat (3/12/05)

pushing the envelope there Jason.....couloured ink is a whole new universe

I might have to put a bigger effort into it this year - sufficient effort in fact to be enough to distract the unwary drinker for a while at least


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/12/05)

Heres my effort.


----------



## barfridge (3/12/05)

Here's mine:



Click for larger version


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/12/05)

PMs sent to all case participants I think re next Saturday. Drop me a note if you didnt get one.


----------



## facter (6/12/05)

bugger, if my kolsch wasnt still kolsching I'd get down with this guys, but I think it probably needs another two weeks lagering, only put it in last week...hmm. though, I did do finings with this one, it MIGHT have cleared..but it certainly wouldnt be carbonated (still, tasted bloody good out of the fermenter!)

I'll see how I go by middle of next week, you might have the (dis)pleasure of trying one of Fletch's first Kolsch's... otherwise, I'll make sure I've got some for next year!


----------



## ausdb (7/12/05)

Here's one of mine



1 down 1 to go, but at least I've made a new avatar as well!

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## barfridge (8/12/05)

Looks the goods mate. Glad to see somebody put a bit of thought into the occasion behind the beer.

Plus I really like the outlines around the writing, you must be a real whiz to be able to do fancy things like that


----------



## ausdb (8/12/05)

barfridge said:


> Plus I really like the outlines around the writing, you must be a real whiz to be able to do fancy things like that
> [post="96246"][/post]​



Not a whiz, I think it goes somewhere along the lines of RTFM


----------



## deebee (8/12/05)

Label problem... Help!!

I can get text wrap working so that the writing appears on top of the image but when I print I only get the image without the text.

Whaaa?


----------



## Asher (8/12/05)

try right clicking on pic - select order - send to back


----------



## JasonY (8/12/05)

What are you using for these labels? Is it some easy as buggery one, I can't be assed learning these complicated ones.


----------



## BigAl (8/12/05)

I used Photoshop, its fairly straight forward, lots of capability well beyond my skill.


----------



## Asher (8/12/05)

I'm assuming deebees using 'word'.....


----------



## Asher (8/12/05)

Heres mine - just wipped it up on Mocrosoft Word


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/12/05)

Nice work guys. I have to admit Ashers took me a minute to understand. But now I get it. His beer tastes like someone put a cow in a vice and fermented the resulting cow juice.


----------



## Goat (8/12/05)

ahhhh - as in not a bull ! got there eventually....

nice to see Santa's little helper isn't making a reappearance....


----------



## deebee (8/12/05)

I, for one, will miss Santa and his bold yet discreetly tasteful exhibitionist tendencies, but that's absolutely your call Asher.

The total computer cripple that I am, I have given up making flash labels and you will get text UNDERNEATH the visual orright?


----------



## ausdb (8/12/05)

deebee said:


> The total computer cripple that I am, I have given up making flash labels and you will get text UNDERNEATH the visual orright?
> [post="96445"][/post]​



No complaints here


----------



## ausdb (8/12/05)

Asher said:


> Heres mine - just wipped it up on Mocrosoft Word
> [post="96413"][/post]​



Asher are you sure thats not mean't to be Moooo-crosoft Word??


----------



## Goat (9/12/05)

Here's my effort....

(quick and dirty)


----------



## JasonY (9/12/05)

Amazing what you can get up to at 4am after you have sorted a baby out, wont win any medals with these but it beats a sticker with biro on it.


----------



## big d (9/12/05)

struth goat.mighty scary label.kinda like a pucker up before i kiss you pale ale. h34r: 
or amorours goat lager.


----------



## ausdb (10/12/05)

Goat said:


> Here's my effort....
> [post="96649"][/post]​



Goat are you sure someone else hasn't been doing your homework for you??   

Looks great


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/12/05)

Well the WA case swap is done and dusted. A small delay resulting from one case member being a bit late to arrive and then having to do some hurried labelling with not quite dry labels on arrival.


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/12/05)

But the overall standard of presentation was great, a big step up from last years case.


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/12/05)

A few case beers were previewed at the swap, and tasting mighty fine too. Well done to all participants. Its just a pity the bloke who invented the 2(n-1) formula couldnt work it out for himself and had to include 2 unlabelled beers in the case at the last minute.


----------



## big d (10/12/05)

its an absolute credit to all state xmas case beer makers.the labels alone look unreal.one day hope to be a part of the events.

cheers
d


----------



## ausdb (10/12/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Its just a pity the bloke who invented the 2(n-1) formula couldnt work it out for himself and had to include 2 unlabelled beers in the case at the last minute.
> [post="96853"][/post]​



I believe a penalty should be applied here under rule 14 subsection B clause 5 which states:
"Shitty handwritten labels are unacceptable for submissions to the Sandpeoples Christmas case 2005"

Or is that just a case of karma for me being late


----------



## BigAl (10/12/05)

Sorry i coulndt make it to the swap today alot to do before i go away.
Very much Looking forward to coming back from holidays in Jan and having a case of the finest craft beers to consume. :beerbang:


----------



## deebee (11/12/05)

I made up my labels while I was away from my recipes so I kind of just made them up as I went along. There were a few errors which I thought I would clear up now. 

Stockingfiller Pale Ale is not made out of a lovingly hand selected beer kit as the label might suggest. It was 
1.5kg JW pils malt
250g Weyermann caramunich
250g honey
1.3kg DME
bittered with northern brewer 
flavoured/aromaed with EKG 
half a tab whirlfloc
Scottish Ale yeast

While I'm at it, I think I got the label for Bongwater Black completely wrong too by suggesting they were English hops, so here are the ingredients for that:
670g JW Traditional Pale Ale Malt
500g Hoepfner Rauchmalt 
330g Weyermann Caramunich
200g JW Export Pils
Coopers Dark Ale kit
27g US cascade pellets 5.4% at flameout
Half a tablet of whirlfoc
Scottish Ale yeast.

Love my mixed grill carton. It looks lovely. One or two would help stave off the hangover that's just starting to kick in about now, but nothing's cold yet, so I might just have to have one of my own. But tomorrow I have to mow the lawn so Big Al's Maximus Swillus will go perfectly and then I'm away.

Well done sandgropers. Despite coming from the biggest State in the wide brown land, we managed to make this look easy again. Jeez we're good.


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/12/05)

OK recipes and drinking advice:

Most people tried a sip of the upsized Demon Ale. It could do with a bit more age to smooth the alcohol and attenuate a little more. But it is carbonated and will lose that fruit salad hop character if left too long.

Details, recipe etc here

A fair few people also probably tried the ESB on tap, same as the case. I tried a bottle tonight, and I can taste a bit of priming sugar, not drinking nearly as well as the keg, a week or two at room temp would improve it.

Recipe and details here


----------



## Kai (11/12/05)

big d said:


> struth goat.mighty scary label.kinda like a pucker up before i kiss you pale ale. h34r:
> or amorours goat lager.
> [post="96708"][/post]​



pucker up before i kiss you... sounds like a good name for a pale with a high coho bitter hop.


----------



## Goat (11/12/05)

Yeah - I reckon she'll be an even better kisser when she gets those braces off... h34r:


----------



## deebee (18/12/05)

Thoroughly enjoying this year's case but was just wondering if people might list the yeasts used so we can do some propagating.

I used Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale yeast in both beers.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/12/05)

Good old Thames Valley 1275 in mine.


----------



## JasonY (18/12/05)

Amber has 1272 + S04 (emergeny backup)
Wit has 3944 although only three were bottle conditioned

Am enjoying the beers as well :beer:


----------



## ausdb (18/12/05)

deebee said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this year's case but was just wondering if people might list the yeasts used so we can do some propagating.
> [post="98262"][/post]​



Sorry there'll be no propogating from mine both were CPBF'd and had been conditioing for about 2 months so were pretty clear. Just for academic purposes I did use 1056 for each one.


----------



## barfridge (18/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Good old Thames Valley 1275 in mine.
> [post="98266"][/post]​


ditto

beautiful yeast, lovely plumage!


----------



## JasonY (18/12/05)

ausdb said:


> Sorry there'll be no propogating from mine both were CPBF'd and had been conditioing for about 2 months so were pretty clear. Just for academic purposes I did use 1056 for each one.
> [post="98283"][/post]​



Lovely 'merican mild Darren, shame I didn't get the two bottles you thought I had


----------



## ausdb (19/12/05)

JasonY said:


> Lovely 'merican mild Darren, shame I didn't get the two bottles you thought I had
> [post="98303"][/post]​



Glad you liked it, next time I think less carafa when I cap the mash for the second runnings. I added 1kg of carahell and 100g of carafa I before I took the second runnings.


----------



## Goat (19/12/05)

3944 in the half-wit

Got a couple of starters if you're interested Dave.... or anyone.


----------



## sinkas (20/12/05)

Les Chants des Maldoror:

first 2 months of ferment: Yeast recultured from Unibrou "Frigiante"
last 2 months of ferment: Yeast recultured from Hogaarden Grand Cru (500ml thick and creamy starter)

Case


----------



## deebee (20/12/05)

Case I have put your two plump beauties along with Simon's monster brew under the floorboards for some summer cellaring. Sounds like Simon's will need a few months and I might give one of yours about 6 months and drink the other one soon. 

Your fermentation schedule sounds interesting. Did you re-pitch a second starter after two months? If it has been 4 months in the making, it might be drinking sooner than I thought.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/05)

Dave

We tried Cases beer at a West Coast Brewers meeting, it is drinking well now.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/05)

Its taken me a while to get started on the case beers but Mrs GL is out tonight so I am into a few. I think feedback would be useful and I hope some other sandgroper rises to the challenge so we can get a spread of opinions. I'm going to post in here cos I cant be arsed sending pms.

Big Als rice lager
This is the first CPBF beer I have ever opened that went pssst when I opened it and had good carbonation to the end. Pours very bright, golden straw colour, with a pillowy, tight head, that reduces to a lacy foam that lingers to the very end and leaves a few memories on the side of the glass. Very impressive appearance. Body is light, malt is also light, but with a little sweetness up front. Finishes dry and clean with just the right amount of bitterness to balance the restrained malt. If it wasnt for the fact that my dogs have destroyed my lawn, I would definitely drink this after mowing it. Clean, well balanced, very drinkable, well crafted beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/05)

Barfridges Eternal Winter Golden Ale

Not really bomb material, but carbonation can be described as vigorous, enthusiastic, or maybe frantic. I'd be keeping them in the fridge. Golden colour. Not bright, some haze, which looks a bit like chill haze but may be related to the yeast lifting as soon as the cap comes off. Pillowy head with good lacing. Aroma light malt and fruit, estery. Reasonable to light body, some tart carbonation bite, light malt, some fruity esters in the middle which I taste as pears/apples, finish is mostly malt. Very drinkable, slightly fruity, tasty summer ale and a jolly fine beer. Maybe weighted a little too far to malt for me, wouldnt mind a little more hop presence.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/12/05)

The only one I've had so far is Big Als.
Seemed very pilsner like in the malt, balanced hops, extremely clear and clean, but head and retention on mine were non existant, could have been a couple of shitty glasses, carbonation was spot on. 
Very enjoyable, very more-ish but I'm not buying a lawnmower. Nice one Al.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/05)

Deebees Bongwater Black
Enjoyed the back label, even if the description of ingedients is misleading to the point of actionable. Not really black, very dark brown with a strong reddish tinge. Has a lovely ruby colour when held to the light and is very bright. Off white/tan head reasonable lacing, nice carbonation level. Aroma is dominated by smoke. Taste also dominated by smoke. Truly smoky, not really bacony, not really ashy (as in who put a fag butt in my beer?), but smoky. Clean fresh rich malt, very well balanced, not a hint of any extract sweetness, no standout roasty or toasty flavours, finishes very dry with the smoked malt contributing more to the aftertaste than the hops. A beer to be proud of.


----------



## sinkas (22/12/05)

Hi Dave,
My beer started out as a Hoegaarden Grand cru clone, but for no real reason I cultured up the Unibrou yeast, as It's adamn good brew. The 4 month shceduale was by accident more than anything, I noticed it was pretty slow at 2 months, so I cultured up the hoegaarden yeast, and threw it in, and it revved up for another week or so, the last months or so, was my laziness in organising a time to pick up the bottles from our very own Barfridge. Taking some overeast on the plane tomorrow, ...hope there is no leakage in the overhead lockers..


I was wanting to take GL's beast over for christmas, but being the greedy bugger I am, hate to see it wasted by looks of shock and platitudes from the beer un-savvy inlaws.

BTW where did Darryn get 650ml long necks....

Cheers

Case


----------



## ausdb (22/12/05)

sinkas said:


> BTW where did Darryn get 650ml long necks....



International homebrew on Collier Rd in Bayswater.

I had bought nice shiny new coopers bottles and was going to bottle in them until mrsausdb looked at them and said "you're not going to stick labels on those bottles are you" "umm yes" was the reply but that did not wash so I found those, they were brand new so didn't need cleaning (they did get a real good soaking in 1shot tho) the only thing was they were $1 ea.


----------



## deebee (22/12/05)

Well I have been a bit slack, drinking these beers without taking any notes so I dont have much in the way of tasting notes to contribute. Sorry about some of my vague recollections but here goes

I have drunk one of Ashers Heifer Vice Inns and found it a predictably fine and classy beer. Wish I could come up with something else but I cant remember much about this beer except thinking, Trust Asher to come up with such a fine specimen.

I have drunk both of ausdbs beers, again without notes. The Merican Mild was a lovely beer. Hoops and I shared the bottle last night after dinner and it was well enjoyed. It had plenty of flavour and body for a mild and was very moreish, except I didn't have any more. 

The IRA was chockablock and not a beer for the faint-hearted. Big malt big hops and big bitterness. The bitterness had too much edge on it for mine and finished with a slightly puckering bite. Some wont mind that. I nevertheless enjoyed the beer.

Simons English Special Bitter last night was like a Flintoff cover drive smacking into the fence elegant and glorious. Beautiful aromas of malt and hops abound. The malt aroma was not quite grainy, but fresh and fragrant. I was actually going to take notes while drinking it but I got distracted. Sorry, but I do remember that this was a very good beer indeed.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/12/05)

> BTW where did Darryn get 650ml long necks....
> 
> 
> So by my maths AusDB owes us 200mls of beer each


----------



## barfridge (23/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> > BTW where did Darryn get 650ml long necks....
> >
> >
> > So by my maths AusDB owes us 200mls of beer each
> > ...


----------



## deebee (23/12/05)

barfridge said:


> 2 pints and a jug, out of 1 bottle.



Sounds like the loaves and the fishes. A very special touch of the divine for the Christmas case, barf.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/12/05)

Thats excellent value Barf' but I went one glass better.


----------



## Goat (25/12/05)

Impressive ! 

I think I might pop that bottle in the fridge....


----------



## Tony M (26/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Thats excellent value Barf' but I went one glass better.
> [post="99461"][/post]​




Gee Vlad,
I'm sitting back here in Prague trying to digest the turkey, and looking at your fotos, thinking how lucky I am to have an icecream shop below our apartment. By the way, have a great Christmas.

Edit: Also I must add that you guys seem to have set such a high standard with the Xmas swap that I think I'll have to come back to Prague next year. The pressure will be just too great!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/12/05)

Good to hear from you Tony, look forward to hearing of your adventures in the north.



Goat, what a pair of sad bastards we are, xmas night and we are the only ones online.

Have a good whats left of it, i'm of to bed.


----------



## Goat (26/12/05)

Yep - there's only so much trifle and family one can take.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/12/05)

Ashers Hefeweizen and Goats Half Wit
Both easy drinking, smooth, well crafted, balanced beers with no dominant flavour component. Both well gassed with head disappearing after a while. Not qualified to make any other comments as I dont usually drink wheat beers.

Vlads Laugh and Titter
Slightly overgassed, but settles down rapidly in the glass to a creamy lacy head. Not completely bright, but seems more clear when warmed up a bit. Aroma is dry, slightly roasty?, hops. Has a dry, crisp flavour, light malt up front, assertively bitter in the middle and end, finishes with a very crisp dry taste that lingers on the sides of the tongue. Crisp finishing taste is I think mostly hop bitterness, with maybe a bit of dark grains as well? A refreshing beer on a hot afternoon, for me could do with a bit more malt for balance.


----------



## deebee (27/12/05)

Goat's Half-Wit went superbly with roast pork on Christmas Day and I chain-drank them one after the other. I thought this was a really good beer even though, like GL, I don't normally drink the style, so my assessment might have no value at all. Anyway, I found it neat and well-proportioned and it left a clean refreshed palate, not overwhelmed by flamboyant spiciness or esters like I sometimes find with this style. It smelled and tasted of bananas in the nicest way and I think I caught a whiff of bubblegum with the first few sips. Oh and it has to be a finalist for best label too!

Last thing Christmas night as we all sat around digesting I opened Sinka's Les Chants de Maldoror (sp?) and shared it with my Dad. This is a really fine drink. Bold, fruity, aromatic, hypnotic, magnificent craterous head on it. Couldn't tell the colour in a room lit only by the Cristmas tree lights and after a couple of sips I couldn't find my way to the light switch. The ten-point-something percent alcohol was discrete and warming while I drank it, then jumped out at me like Kato when i tried to stand up. I took no notes but I kept saying to myself, "Remember to say it tastes were well-ripened raisins." My Dad was intrigued. He had never tasted a beer like it but asked for more. I will save the other bottle for a few months.

Well done lads.


----------



## barfridge (28/12/05)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you guys for the best christmas ever!

When faced with 3 whole days at the farm with a bunch of religious non-drinkers, I was faced with a dilemma. Do I follow my normal path and don't drink, or do I pack a few bottles and enjoy a few quiet ones? I took along some bottles, and after striking up a convo about the mother-in-law's non-alco ginger beer that went septic, I offered her a glass of Goat's wonderful wheat beer with lunch.

She was impressed, saying it tasted nothing like the bitter smelly crap that she though was beer, and from there I started to educate her about styles and beer making. We then moved onto Asher's heifer-vice-inn, which went down quite well also. While things were going so well I pulled out a bottle of gulden draak, just to see how she would react. She wasn't too impressed, and thought it was too rich and alcoholic.

By this time is was almost dinner time, and she was too busy cooking to rnjoy a chimay red. But after dinner I producted GL's magnificent fruit salad surprise. SHe managed a glass and a half of this, before tottering off to the couch for a bit of a sit down. At this point she exclaimed she was feeling a bit light headed and might go to bed.

Well she got up from the couch....eventually, and didn't hit too many walls on the way to the bedroom. Of course now I am in trouble with the wife for leading her mother astray, but somehow I think it's worth it 
h34r: :beer: :beerbang:


----------



## deebee (28/12/05)

Testify brother!


----------



## ausdb (28/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> So by my maths AusDB owes us 200mls of beer each



Ahemm there Vlad  please refer to the rules as set forth by GL the 2005 Sandpeoples casemeister.



Guest Lurker said:


> For those that came in late here is how it works.
> 
> 3) A longneck is a big beer bottle, containing anywhere between 500 and 800 ml of beer. It can be glass or plastic, it can be screw or crown or champagne top. We just dont care here in the west! If you need bottles, I have crates of the bloody things behind my shed.



I think I should get extra marks for being creative, at least someone didn't end up with only 1/4 of a bottle of Merican Mild as the quality control process since bnrewing required multiple tastings which had left the keg decidedly on the empty side, I poured a german 500ml stubby after filling the case for a friend and the keg ran dry :excl:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/12/05)

I stand corrected.

.......bringing any pretzels?


----------



## ausdb (28/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> .......bringing any pretzels?
> [post="99718"][/post]​



Now thats an idea considering that I don't really have any beer to bring


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/12/05)

AusDB Merican Mild
Tasty mid strength beer. Pours with reasonable carbonation and head that both die away quite quickly. Very bright, dark brown colour with nice ruby tinge. Aroma is toasty (or roasty - who knows) with a bit of toffee. Flavour is clean dark malt, bit of coffee flavour, hint of toffee, dry clean taste with reasonable body for the strength. Finish is very crisp, with a fair amount of crisp charcoal bitterness. This beer has smoothed out since I last tasted it, and is tasty for the strength, but for me would benefit from backing off the carafa to reduce the charcoal aftertaste.


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/12/05)

AusDB India Red Ale
Higher carbonation than the mild, bigger better retained head. Very dark brown colour with a hint of red. Roasty and raisiny aroma. A big beer. The alcohol is well disguised, just a bit of warmth in the aftertaste. Dark malt flavours, with some subdued raisiny Christmas pudding. Quite bitter finish which is mostly hops but also I think a bit of roast barley type charcoal. A flavoursome well crafted beer, for my personal taste a little to raisiny in the middle and a little too bitter at the end, but thats a personal thing, I just dont like cara aroma/dark crystal type flavours.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/12/05)

JasonYs forgotten amber.

Nice label. Beer is indeed amber coloured. Pours with good carbonation but poor head retention. Aroma is mostly malt but also some hops. Clean, smooth dryish malt flavour, well balanced, no caramel flavours, hops are there but give way to the malt, finishes clean and dry. Has a crisp slightly charcoal aftertaste which I taste black malt in? but not too dry and fits with the beer. Nice well balanced very drinkable beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/12/05)

JasonYs Half Lark Wit Beer
Again I dont drink wheat beers, but I thought this was pretty good. Spritzy carbonation, light colour, refreshing sour edge without being overbearing, very refreshing.


----------



## Kai (30/12/05)

How did you work all that out without drinking it?


----------



## barfridge (2/1/06)

deebee's bongwater black:
Pours nice and clear, with a lovely creamy light tan head, which lasts to the end of the glass, leaving a lovely lacing. Looks black until held up to the light. where it reveals a rich mahogany hue. Aroma is light on the hops, with smoke and medium-sweetish malt balancing nicely. Initial flavour is the sweet malt, but it's not overpowering at all. Then the smoke kicks in, with beautiful bacon and a roasty/toasty flavour, along with a mellow hop bitterness.

The keyword of this beer is balance. Everything works so well together to give a very pleasing result.

Priscilla's thoughts:
Ugh! If you ever give me a smoke flavoured beer again, I'll cut your bollocks off and feed them to the cats <Priscilla then runs to the fridge for something to kill the flavour>.


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/1/06)

Deebee stocking filler
Lowish but adequate carbonation. Thin but retained head. Aroma is mostly honey. Clean, lightish malt flavour. Honey is the dominant flavour for me, surprising amount of flavour and aroma from 250 g. Hop presence quite muted but there is some hop bitterness at the end. Clean, dryish, very drinkable.


----------



## Simon W (11/1/06)

Sounds like a lot of fun.
Might contribute this year.


----------



## BigAl (11/1/06)

Having just got back (15 minutes ago in fact) from 4 weeks overseas, i have the full complement of the christmas case waiting for me.....  

90% certain i can make VTPA brewday this sat too, provided no critical parts of the house have fallen down in my absence. <_<


----------



## barfridge (11/1/06)

Aah, good timing... I just tried you christmas case contribution.

BigAl's Swillis Maximus
Light, fizzy, easy to drink. Could have used a little more hopping. But it delivers on the promise, you couldn't ask for anything more thirst quenching on a hot day.
And how you guys get your beers so light is beyond me.


----------



## deebee (12/1/06)

I lost patience and drank Simons Upsized Demon Ale tonight. This concoction slips into your glass deceptively, much like any beer would: its dark amber, a little murky and sporting a comfy little cushion of a head. But dont be deceived this thing is a monster ready to rip your heart out. The head is impressive for such a high alcohol beer, but understandably wears out after a couple of sips. There is a barely audible fart upon opening, pulling that little plastic cork but you wouldnt want this beer bubbly; its carbonated like a barley wine, I think. 

First impressions spring from the dominant sweet malty aroma, grainy and alcoholic. It goes deep, like you smell it from your diaphragm. Dont know how to say it but it smells like the Big Dog Brewery. This, by the way, is a good thing. 

The sip is gluggy and sweet: a heavy-bodied experience like inhaling warmed cream. Its sweet and vinous, then bready and nourishing, then searingly bitter. Hey it DOES make your teeth hurt! It leaves me feeling warmed and dreamy. I personally love beers like this and this one reminds me it is too long since I made a huge ale.

I wish I had waited for this beer to settle somewhat. It probably wants half a point more carbonation which might come in time. The sweetness could settle a little and the bitterness pull back as well. Those who do wait another 3-6 months are in for a special treat.


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/1/06)

Thanks very much for making the effort to review Dave. It came down from 1.090 to 1.017 which is 81% apparent attenuation, but it does have a sweetness which to me is exacerbated by the intense fruitiness. I dont think it will ever clear due to the amount of hops in it. Anyway, appreciate the feedback and will bring you another bottle on Saturday so you can try it in a few months.


----------



## Goat (12/1/06)

GL - You're just trying to make all the rest of us feel guilty !

I promise I will do at least 1 review of the Case beers...


----------



## deebee (12/1/06)

If you read between the lines of my review you will see that I drank the whole bottle. 

Sheeesh... more alcohol than some six packs.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/1/06)

(guilt trip post)

The beers in the Xmas case were of such a high standard that it would be hard to pick out the best of the bunch, not that there is a need to do so. Even harder is to review each beer as eloquently and precise as others have done. 
Unfortunately I took quite a few of the case beers to a NYE party, while it was a great way to see in the new brewing year, I cant make individual comments for obvious reasons.
The highlights were Sinkas Les Chants de Maldoror, of which I still have a bottle, a lesson to those who think that you can only make fine beers from AG. AusDB's IRA was a ripper, more mellow than when I tasted it earlier in the year, but its a beer that I would like to come home to on a dark and stormy night (thats as poetic as it gets).
The Demon Ale is waiting patiently on the sideboard for a fitting occasion, funny how the dogs eyes follow you around the room.

2006 should be awesome, and what a stroke of luck that the WCB Dec comp is for "Imperials". Two birds with one stone?


----------



## Asher (16/1/06)

Deebees Stocking Filler Pale Ale.... A review

After reading about the preparation of this beer on the label I nearly fell of the porch when I tasted it. IMO - An absolutely superb example of an ale. In the glass a nice copper colour with a hue of haze when held to the light. Head, although small (but consistent with the amount of carbonation which was at the lower end of the style) laced well and remained intact throughout consumption. Malt seemed to dominate the aroma, balancing well with hopping upon tasting. No detectable extract twang. Body was good too. The grain additions offsetting any residual gravity attained from the extract perfectly. 
Overall... One of the best Can + partial mash based beers I've ever had the privilege of drinking. A beer obviously blessed by the Christmas spirit in which it was brewed.
If anyone out there is looking for a "Can++ recipe", Ask Deebee for a copy of this one...this is an absolute cracker...

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (16/1/06)

Thanks for those kind words Asher. The truth is that my labels bore little resemblance to reality and it was actually a partial + extract + adjunct brew. Might as well clear up a small misunderstanding about my other christmas case beer while I'm at it, too. Please read this, as posted about a month ago while you were on hollerdy...



deebee said:


> I made up my labels while I was away from my recipes so I kind of just made them up as I went along. There were a few errors which I thought I would clear up now.
> 
> Stockingfiller Pale Ale is not made out of a lovingly hand selected beer kit as the label might suggest. It was
> 1.5kg JW pils malt
> ...



Sorry 'bout that chief.


----------



## Asher (16/1/06)

O'h well - doesn't take antyhing away from a good beer though.....


----------



## barfridge (30/1/06)

Up tonight was Sinkas' "Les Chants Des Maldoror".
The most striking thing about this beer was the head retention. At 10.8% it's quite definitely on the large side, but I poured one glass from a jug at 9pm, and at 10:15 when I went to refill it there was still a half inch of head floating on top. Great work mate, what's the secret?

It's still quite young, but quite drinkable. A little on the sweet side, but that's hardly surprising, and will improve with age. Lovely plummy and raisiny notes, with distinct port flavours. Not as much warming alcohol flavour as I was expecting.

All up, a great effort, you should be proud of this one mate. :super: :beer:


----------



## sinkas (30/1/06)

Thanks for the reveiw Barf,

Unfoortunatly I think I may have ruined the rest of this batch, by stoing them in my un insulated house while away at christmas, I have tried 2 now, adn they both seem to have lost most of thier complexity and tase ratehr bland.. oh well.

As for the head retintion, I think its probably the wheat extract and the steeped torrified wheat.

Case


----------



## sinkas (30/1/06)

Upsized demon ale:

GL's extra big dog ale, was served as at Austrlaia Day breakfast.

Big and pungent, and plenty of bitterness, I was hoping that the amazing hop aroma may still be evident, but alas much of it had vanished, thanks to my uninsulated asbestos lagering room. A complex and contemplative ale with malt and hops falvours galore, unforutunatley a complete loss on people who drink carlton midstrength, and claim that Crownies are the best beer in the world..

Case


----------



## deebee (30/1/06)

Umm, fellas...

Isn't this LAST year's Christmas case topic, huh?


----------



## JasonY (30/1/06)

Moved them Dave, they were in the wrong thread


----------



## Goat (3/4/06)

Well - better late than never...

Due to dwindling stocks (haven't brewed for a couple of months), I decided that the planets were sufficiently aligned for me sample the Upsized Demon Ale on Saturday night. I think it was the brief appearance at Mash Brewery that inspired me.

I have to say at the outset that my notes from that evening deteriorated considerably over the hour or so it took, and indeed - you'll all be relieved to hear, the last line is lost to us all.

The bottle had been sitting in the fridge since it was brought home. That may explain the somewhat understated popping of the cork thingy. 

The clarity on pouring was quite stunning (naturally, I'm putting that down to the pouring technique, no other factors), it poured crystal clear with a beautiful warm deep golden/brown vibrant glow with reddish windows when held up to the light. There was no appreciable head - understandable given the alcohol I guess.

The rich nose was raisiny / vinous / fruity, with only a hint of hop and alcohol seriousness which was to follow.

My first, and all subsequent tastes were a sensation. It was ENORMOUS. The rich, full bodied, very slightly sweet, fruity, malty front end very soon gave way to the hop wollop which, if I close my eyes, I can still feel. It had the power and depth of a huge Belgian, but the bitter backbone brought it back to more like an (Imperial) ESB. The hops were not crisp and vibrant, but were more slow and forceful.

One thing that was quite remarkable to me was that once the considerable hop flavour and bitterness had subsided, there was a quite clear malty flavour left to ponder on - it was fantastic. 

The alcohol was definitely evident, but certainly didn't overpower the other flavours. In fact, it was uncanny how each different component of the beer seemed to dominate all at once. Distinct but homogenous at the same time.

This was a seriously good beer Simon, very well done. 

It was one of the best beers I have ever drunk and I would very happily pay top dollar for it at the bottle shop. 

Have you done the 2006 vintage yet?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/4/06)

I am saving mine for the Australia vs England world cup final.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/4/06)

Goat said:


> Have you done the 2006 vintage yet?
> [post="117946"][/post]​



Missed this post, man this site is busy these days. Thanks very much Lincoln, I tried one the other day and it has dropped bright, which is odd cos I usually find the highly hopped ones never quite clear. It feels odd when you pull the cork out, but people are conditioned to champagne levels of pop, which is way higher than beer carbonation. The 2006 vintage will be the leftovers from the 2005 vintage, just a bit older. I am so happy with your review I will drop one off next time I go past. Mind you it is cheating a bit when the taster has no choice but to get pissed if they want to sample the whole champagne bottle.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/4/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I am saving mine for the Australia vs England world cup final.
> [post="118155"][/post]​



Jeez Vlad, you could just come clean and admit you have no plans of drinking it. Australia has a chance of the final, but England??


----------



## deebee (5/4/06)

Reading Lincoln's review makes me keen to crack my last bottle of Upsized Demon, but I am saving it (and a lovely little Havana cigar) for when we sell our house.


----------



## Goat (5/4/06)

Can I smell a 'brewery warming' coming up Dave?


----------



## JasonY (5/4/06)

Saving mine for a nice cool winters night 

Where are you moving Dave?


----------



## deebee (5/4/06)

Moving vaguely west and north.

No new breweries in sight but nearly offered on a place in Wembley Downs ... it had a cellar with plumbing and electricity!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/4/06)

deebee said:


> ... it had a cellar with plumbing and electricity!!
> [post="118418"][/post]​


I just knew WA would finally get these essential services, well done.  

Good luck with the house deebee.

And GL's beer sounds fantastic!

C&B
TDA


----------



## deebee (24/6/06)

Upsized Demon Ale consumed Saturday 24 June2006, tasting notes:

This beer must be old enough now Ive had it more than six months and it must have been a few months old then and I have been very good to keep it this long without giving in until tonight. It opened with a little more gas than the last bottle, but still not much more than a surprised gasp leaving all-spice in the air. It is brighter than before, a coppery shade of prune juice, with a thin head that never quite disappears, despite the heavy alcohol in this beer. The aroma is huge: caramel, malt, a leafy kind of hops scent and spicy fruit, maybe apricot, brandied plums, raisins. It is luscious to sip, smooth and creamy in the mouth, not gluggy like i described before and with a cleansing freshness. The extra time in the bottle hasnt noticeably dried this beer out or softened its searing bitterness. I cant fault the balance though. Hard to remember from before, but if it has changed, it is probably that it has melded together better. I dont notice grainy flavours like I think I remember from before, but hell there is so much hops presence in the flavour aroma and unrelentinng bitterness, not diminished one bit. And alcohol that stands up and smacks you in the gob, not a particularly sensible beer, Captain. I love this style and this is fine example, built like an All Black, a mighty beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/3/07)

deebee said:


> Upsized Demon Ale consumed Saturday 24 June2006, tasting notes:
> 
> This beer must be old enough now Ive had it more than six months and it must have been a few months old then



16 months old now. The hop aroma and flavour are almost completely absent. Still only a moderate hiss, on uncorking. But there is enough bitterness for the malt character which has aged very nicely, reddish amber, with christmas cake oxidation flavours, bready, caramel, raisiny, plumy, and still a little US hop resin hanging around. This was a beer best drunk either a month after bottling when the hops were still there, or 2 years after bottling, when the hops didnt interfere with the aged malt.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/3/07)

So I'll wait another 8 months before I crack the one sitting on the sideboard.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/1/09)

Les Chants de Maldoror

I was planning on having this with some nice Xmas cake (as opposed to shite Xmas cake), lobbed it in the freezer to quick chill, and left for a couple of days.
The bottle didn't burst which tells us something about the alcohol content and I don't know if the beer was harmed or not but it seemed to survive.
Clear, deep ruby colour, thick white head that soon faded, big alcohol upfront, lots of stonefruit and raisins, a bit thin in body.
All up a nice big Belgian that survived its accidental cryogenic adventure quite well.


----------

